# Model 536.887992 - Auger Not Spinning



## bradzilla (Mar 14, 2017)

Happy Days! My faithful Snowblower sucked up a basketball kick back thingy and now the auger doesn't spin. The impeller spins, the impeller to gear box shaft spins, and the shear bolts *almost* broke. It's got to be something stripped in the gearbox, right?

Many thanks for reading and confirming.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Take the spark plug wire off, then try turning each side of the auger by hand. If one side turns, you've sheared a pin on that side. If both sides turn, you've sheared a pin on both sides. If a pin is broken, be sure to replace with a pin for that machine. NO BOLT. Pins are SUPPOSED to break.

If neither side turns by hand, take the belt cover off. The belt for the auger may have broken or has come off the pulley. 

Good luck.

PS - don't forget to put the spark plug wire back in place.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

What model blower is it, does sound like a gear in the gearbox may be the issue, just changed one recently and not too bad to do if that's the issue.


----------

